# Операции быть? L5-S1



## AmyTaim (31 Окт 2021)

Всём доброго дня!

Ситуация у меня следующая, получила травму спины ещё в 2005, долго болела поясница и копчик, ходила буквой Зю, но со временем всё прошло и до 2011 я о спине и не вспоминала, зимой того же года начала гореть правая нога, далее поход в поликлинику, консультация невролога, безо всяких снимков назначается лечение, массаж, вытяжка. Седалищный гореть перестал, через два года вышла замуж родила двоих детей и в 2017 началась моя эпопея со спиной.

Почти год спустя после вторых родов, когда начала хромать от боли в спине и ноге, я таки додумалась сама, что неплохо бы пройти КТ и хоть что-то сделать со спиной. Результаты КТ показали две грыжи + протрузию, искривление крестца + смещение позвонка. С этими результатами я просидела ещё две недели в ожидании своего невролога, который ушёл в отпуск. Пока он вернулся и боли прошли. Я вышла на работу, дети, быт, не до спины.

В июне 2021 на фоне резкого скачка веса, переезда и тягания шкафов с диванами, спина вновь о себе напомнила, на этот раз я не стала тянуть и сразу отправилась к врачу, были назначены стандартные препараты: мовалис, дексаметазон, б12, мидокалм + витаминки вроде кальция, Магне и т.д. Да, боль быстро прошла, однако вернулась в июле, затем в августе, а потом в сентябре, а 3 октября я просто не встала.

Боль в спине и ноге была настолько ужасной, что я не могла ни лежать, ни сидеть, ни стоять. Поход, простите за подробности, в туалет заканчивался искрами из глаз, слезами и жутким ознобом. Трое суток провела на четвереньках. Невролог назначил:

1. Физ раствор 0,9%-200,0
   Эуфиллин 2,4%-5,0
   Баралгин-5,0
   Дексаметазон 8мг
В/в кап 5дней
2. Амелотекс 1,5мл в/м 10 дней
3. Мильгамма 2,0в/м 10 дней
4. Аркоксиа 90мг в обед 14 дней
5. Сирдалуд 2мг вечером 30 дней

С капельницами пришлось повременить, ибо лежать я не могла. Спустя 4 дня я более-менее зафиксировалась в одном положении. Сирдалуд принимала только трижды, становилось плохо, тошнота, сонливость, раздражение. Следующее назначение было:

Физ раствор 0,9%-200,0

Ксефокам-8мг

Мидокалм-2,0

Дексаметазон-4мг

В/в кап 5 дней медленно в течение 1,5 часа

Я уже начала постепенно вставать, хожу по квартире минут 5-10, добралась таки до МРТ, а там кошмар 🙂 Мой невролог сказал, что больше мне ничем помочь не может и направил к нейрохирургу.

Следующий невролог тоже не стал ничего более назначать, предложил курортно-санаторное лечение + ношение корсета и консультация нейрохирурга.
В нашем городе их нет совсем, пришлось отправлять мужа в соседний город, а там нейрохирург говорит РЕЗАТЬ.

Буквально вчера я уже сама лежа на заднем сидении такси добралась до клиники, где вёл приём главный нейрохирург ЦБ нашей республики (знаки судьбы не иначе, узнала что он у нас совершенно случайно) и снова - тут поможет только микродискэктомия.

На сегодняшний день картина следующая, боль в области крестца тупая, моментами ощущается онемение, жгучая боль при ходьбе или при длительном стоянии отдаёт в ягодицу, от колена вниз до ступни. Особенно сильно горит именно в лодыжке. Онемения в ноге нет, пальцами шевелю. На носочках и на пятках стоять могу. Сегодня так вообще почти выпрямила спину и хожу, правда пока мой рекорд 17 минут по квартире.

Нейрохирурга я уже выбрала, после 7 ноября должна явиться к нему с пакетом анализов и документов для назначения даты микродискэктомии.

Вопрос в следующем, действительно ли пора бежать на операцию?

У меня ощущение, что я и не лечилась вовсе и даже не испробовала всевозможные доступные методы консервативного лечения. С другой стороны, грыжа большая 13.5мм, в общем-то я и не боюсь операции не смотря на страшилки о последствиях, которые мне рассказывают кругом родственники и соседи. Да и мне хочется больше верить врачу, нежели людям, чья маминой подруги сестры племянница прошла через операцию, а потом рецидив, рецидив, рецидив.

В общем, буду рада послушать профессиональное мнение врачей данного форума да и бывалых пациентов))

Ссылка с результатами МРТ

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Q0WNfpQinkgvsg

Также прикрепляю заключения кт 2017 года и МРТ 2021


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2021)

@AmyTaim, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Нейрохирурги-консультанты форума - @vbl15 (Валерий Борисович Лебедев), @Simos (Сергей Иванович Мостовой) 
Мнение @Доктор Ступин (Фёдор Петрович) выслушайте.


----------



## vbl15 (31 Окт 2021)

Показания к хирургии есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2021)

Все просто, можно самому определить, есть ли показания и какие.
Вот тут:
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то, надо оперироваться быстро, потому как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на Ваше состояние и здесь решать Вам. А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного. И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас в среднем это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда обострение проходит быстро, но обостряется часто, то есть, когда раза три в год по месяцу Вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник. Ни себе, ни работодателю, ни государству, ни мужу, ни детям. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда не болит, или можете ходить на работу, а грыжа есть.
Тут решение принимать Вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## AmyTaim (1 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, огромное вам спасибо за ответ! 🙏
Я так понимаю, моя ситуация относится к плановым показаниям. По дому я с горем пополам да передвигаюсь, однако, до работы не дойду.

И пункт по изменению образа жизни поняла, я ещё тогда в июне начала, всё швейное оборудование продала, ибо сидячая работа меня доканала, взялась за питание и здоровье, однако у моей спины оказались свои планы...

В общем-то всё понятно. Теперь остались вопросы по самой операции.
Будет ли достаточно удаления грыжи L5-S1?
Как быть с оставшимися, удалить всё разом или они не такие большие и жизнь с ними возможна? При условии изменения образа жизни, конечно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2021)

AmyTaim написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, огромное вам спасибо за ответ! 🙏
> Я так понимаю, моя ситуация относится к плановым показаниям. По дому я с горем пополам да передвигаюсь, однако, до работы не дойду.
> 
> И пункт по изменению образа жизни поняла, я ещё тогда в июне начала, всё швейное оборудование продала, ибо сидячая работа меня доканала, взялась за питание и здоровье, однако у моей спины оказались свои планы...
> ...


Не трогать остальное.
А что делать после - решать надо после.
Пока смотрите темы про поведение сразу после операции.


*Упражнения после операции на позвоночнике по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи диска *​

22. *Упражнения первого месяца* 


23. *Упражнения второго месяца* 


24. *Упражнения третьего месяца* 


25. *Упражнения после операции на шейном отделе позвоночника*


*
Рекомендации для пациентов, оперированных на поясничном отделе позвоночника*​

26. *Первая неделя после операции* 


27. *Первый месяц после операции* 


28. *Второй и третий месяц после операции*


----------



## AmyTaim (1 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо ещё раз за ваше внимание, Фёдор Петрович, пока всё понятно и вопросов нет. Пошла изучать.


----------



## Simos (3 Ноя 2021)

Показано оперативное лечение.


----------

